# {RESOLVED} Outlook - The program is not registered properly



## Talismanic (May 25, 2000)

I am getting this error when ever I try an open Outlook on one of our workstations.

The program is not registered properly. Please run Setup again. You don't have appropriate permission to perform this operation.

I could not find anything in Microsoft's Knowledgebase so I am wondering if any one here has run into this and what they did to repair it. I have unloaded and reloaded Office, removed the Outlook setup file and reloaded, and also tried deleting and then replacing the Mapi dll file. So far nothing has worked. This is a Win2000 system that was upgraded from Win98 and I am thinking that it might have something to do with that. I do have the user set up as an administrator (local computer).

Any ideas?


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Hi, Tal. There are far better Outlook people than me, but I'll give it a shot. If it is NOT Outlook 2000, try this:

Start-Run

outlook.exe /regserver

(space before the slash)

For O2K, try outlook.exe /cleanprofile


----------



## Talismanic (May 25, 2000)

I forgot to mention that it is Outlook 97. The outlook.exe /regserver didn't fix it though.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Well, that shekerra girl will be in here to save your skin, at least!


----------



## Talismanic (May 25, 2000)

I have this figured out. It had to do with the user having administrative privileges on the local machine but no privileges for the domain.


----------



## Mail123 (Jan 24, 2006)

Just for the records: this is exacty what to do to solve this problem.( I found it another forum):

Outlook 97 : Cannot Start Outlook 97 in Windows 2000 
You receive the following error message: The Program is not registered properly. Please run Setup again. You don't have appropriate permission to perform this operation. 

This happens if you are a local user or a domain user. Only local admins or domain admins can run Outlook 97 correctly. 

To fix it, you need to grant Users or Domain Users permissions to the key 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Office


----------

